#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > AIEEE Preparation tips/ AIEEE 2012 Discussion/ AIEEE Previous Papers/ AIEEE Colleges >  >  Require Info regarding diff Courses, Internships, Trainings....:)

## Aarav.Kothari

I am a first yr student of BIT Mesra. I took admission this yr (July 2011) but due to my ill-health, I couldnt join my colg this semester.
So I will be joining my college in the next semester wich begins from January, 2012..
Logically speaking, I am a student of an Engineering colg since I have taken admn in the colg But practically speaking I havnt attended a Single Class.
I have got presently 2-3 Months before Joining my college and I want to make a FRUITFUL USE of this time because now I m 100% fit.
I want to utilise my this time so that it benifits me in future.
Please Suggest me Different COURSEs, INTERNSHIPs, TRAININGs etc wich I shud Go through/ Attend.
I am eagerly waiting for the responses......  :): 





  Similar Threads: IEEE Projects + Trainings Urgently Require Info regarding diff Courses, Internships, Trainings....:) CSE, BIT Mesra student seeking info regarding diff Courses, Internships, Trainings Step courses from siemens (automation and control courses) Step courses from siemens (automation and control courses)

----------

